
Jessica Livingston, Founders at Work author and YC partner, launches her new blog powered by Weebly - dannyv
http://www.foundersatwork.com/blog.html
======
danw
Sounds like you got all the keywords in there ;D

------
sri
here is nice interview by wayne: <http://pioneerit.blogspot.com/2007/04/my-
innoview-with-wayne-crosby.html>

------
palish
Great!

------
lupin_sansei
Who also thinks Jessica is a cutey pie?

~~~
motoko
I can't decide if it's better to be a decently attractive woman on the
Internet because of the bonus charisma and attention (rule of everything a hot
girl does is 100x more interesting than a man of equal talent)...

...or depressing, because you know that most everything you do is judged by
that goddamn bio pic, and everyone first notices how flattering your outfit is
(or isn't) before they even bother to consider the quality of your ideas...
and that will never change... since that's just how people have been, will be,
and always will be.

And God Help You if you ever get to be fat or ugly.

~~~
Tichy
I am not sure your thesis actually holds. Can you name any fat and ugly women
with brilliant ideas that have been dismissed because of their looks?

And I think men are being judged based on looks, too.

~~~
motoko
www.valleywag.com

don't scoff, this is the nicest of the gossip that I hear going around.
Haven't you ever been in a group of good-old-boys (of any age) at a bar?

~~~
Tichy
I haven't read much of valleywag now, but anyway - I guess it is a touchy
subject. But I am pretty sure that women in a group will also comment on the
attractiveness of their male colleagues. It doesn't imply that people can't
work together.

